# Sony to release DVR add-on in Japan is North America next?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sony is set to release a DVR add-on in Japan in March called the Torne, they also released one in Europe called PlayTV in 2008. So is Sony ready to release a version of the DVR add-on to North America we will have to wait and see. The Torne will let you earn trophies with one called "Master of Final Episodes"
So what do guys think would you like to have this add-on here in North America?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a useful add on. But I'm all set up on the DVR front right now. I've got 3 DirecTV DVR's, two of which have 1.5TB hard drives for storage.

What kind of throughput is the PS3 USB port supposed to have? I know that my DTV DVR's have eSATA ports for add on drives.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The PS3 has 2-4 USB 2.0 480Mbit ports.


----------

